# What are your all time favorite cars?



## soup or man

I think the title is self explanatory.

Mine are as follows:

1956 Mercury Montclair









Audi S8









Volkswagen Phaeton









Nissan Gloria/Cedric (older Infinity M45 here in the states)









Mercury Marauder









Lincoln Zephyr









I have alot more I just can't think right now.


----------



## Dziekan

if it comes to sedans here are my favorites:

Peugeot 407










alfa romeo 156










rover 75










skoda superb










oh and of course my favorite American saloon


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Chevy Impala








GMC Yukon Denali








Cadillac Escalade








Cadillac CTS-V








Ford Expedition








Dodge Viper








Cadillac Deville








BMW 750i








Chevy Camaro








I dunno i have many lol


----------



## titeness

Man those SUV's are friggin ugly, impala's will draw way too much negative police attention for me. 

Best 2 door styles...

Possibly the most proven racing design ever....


















Porsche 993, cant forget the drop-top. 


















Ill take an oldschool from 64....










Widebody M3










Is this the most beautifull car ever?...



















As for whats out now ill take one of these....


----------



## domin28

1950s
Jaguar Mark








1960s
Ford Shelby Mustang








1970s
Lincoln Mark V








1980s
Mercedes W126








1990s
Buick Riviera

















And out of the recent cars my favourite is an Infiniti FX.


----------



## titeness

4 Door styles i like...
Benz Cls









old 7 series...


















Cadillac STS











Jag XJ6


----------



## gordonjohnson

*48 Ford 2d coupe V8 flathead w/duel strombergs*









*49 Hudson Commodore 6*









*56 Dodge convertible*









*57 Chevy*









*69 Camaro*


----------



## Karakuri

Aston Martin V8 Vantage









Peugeot 407 coupé









Mazda RX8









Venturi Atlantique


----------



## icracked

Ford Shelby Mustang









Dodge Viper GTR









Pontiac GTO


----------



## Il_Milanese

Citroen DS









Mercedes S-500


----------



## FML

Vanden Plas Princess









BMW Isetta









Jaguar D-type









Honda City & Motocompo


----------



## Sen

Audi Quattro


----------



## gladisimo




----------



## Qtya

You've got to see this one... :lol: 

http://www.autoblog.hu/?r=7713

How romantic... :lol:


----------



## daftmax

For me it's Audi A8 and Infiniti FX45


----------



## irutavias

Land Rover Range Rover










S - 65 Mercedes Benz AMG










and My First Love
the Chevrolet Corvette Z06


----------



## Alexinho

My favourite cars


Lincoln Navigator










Mercedes CLS










BMW M6










Audi Q7


----------



## DanteXavier

WAY too many favorites for me to choose!

But I'll try...no order here for me, just listing a few...

Toyota Land Cruiser Prado: just a good looking SUV! I wish they sold them here in the US. They have a version of it here as the lexus GX470, but it's just very expensive.










Lexus IS: Great looking sports sedan-I dream ofhaving one.










Lexus LS: I'm a lexus loyalist. if I have to choose between the Benz S class and the LS(assuming I getmad rich or something), then I'll choose the LS no doubt.










Peugot 407: one of the best looking cars being made today. It really sucsk that Peugots don't find their way to the US at all...










man, there are too many more cars I like to list-I don't even have a favorite.


----------



## Max the Swede

Corvette Stingray all the way


----------



## CORLEONE

MY FAVORITE CARS

PAGANI ZONDA

















MASERATI MC12

















FERRARI 360 SPIDER


















ASTON MARTIN VANQUISH S



















PORCHE CARRERA GT



















MC LAREN F1



















ROLLS ROYCE PHANTOM


----------



## CORLEONE

Sorry I forgot one....

BUGATTI VEYRON


----------



## andysimo123

1967 Ford Mustang...








.... best old skool car ever!


----------



## _00_deathscar

Silver Seraph.


----------



## Qtya

You've got to see this... :eek2:


----------



## x-type

Honda Integra Type-R









Lotus Esprit









Maserati 3200GT


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm not really interested in cars. I just see it as a mode of transportation, where durability, reliability and fuel efficiency are more important to me as the looks of a car. 

However, i do like the Nissan Skyline. The new Peugeot 407 is very cool too.


----------



## jmancuso

mustangs. all of them.


----------



## vari k.

icracked said:


> Ford Shelby Mustang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge Viper GTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontiac GTO


my friend has the gto  not that one, a 2006 6.0L black one...


----------



## vari k.

And are we talking about CARS here or SUPERCARS cause some of the cars i'm seeing here are pretty high up there, and the other ones..i'd take bicycles over them


----------



## Quall

Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R
Nissan Silvia S14
Toyota Chaser
Mazda RX-7 (FC)
Vauxhall Lotus Carlton
Honda S2000
Lotus Esprit


----------



## ZeTaCy

The Peugeot 206 when tuned looks awesome!


----------



## CORLEONE

Qtya said:


> You've got to see this... :eek2:


I talked about it before...


----------



## isaidso

Maserati, Aston Martin, Land Rover


----------



## Poulpy

The Ferrari F40 LM :master:




















A video :nuts: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcbk6_test-ferrari-f40-lm


----------



## Shezan

my all time loved cars are ferrari scaglietti 612, MB CLS, bentley continental GT cabrio...


----------



## gladisimo

^^ Big expensive, fast GT Four seaters  

I like your style.


----------



## 1.vod

Golf V 2.0 tdi










Passat 2.0 tdi










Volvo XC90










Ferrari ENZO :drool:


----------



## Chris SJZ

Ford mustang shelby gt 500

Pontiac gto judge

Mercedes sec 500

Audi S4 b8


----------



## slodziak

Audi A5:









Audi A8:









Alfa GT:








:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Newropean

For modern ones, this one:









And this one as well:










For older ones, a Ford Mustang would be nice, alternatively an Opel Diplomat:









Or even a Volga:


----------

